# Could rising gas prices be a good thing for delivery drivers?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Maybe people will decide it's cheaper to order delivery than drive to the restaurant and back.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Nope You will NOT get paid more 
You will receive less orders and less tips .
People have to pa y for gas as well. And that food at restaurants will also cost more . Diesel prices trucks shipping it . Farmers running there equipment . So on and So on. 
Filters down to the drivers .


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

No. 
But colder weather and early sunsets might help.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

JT_Rideshare said:


> No.
> But colder weather and early sunsets might help.


Yeaaa... They will just lower the delivery base rate...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Maybe people will decide it's cheaper to order delivery than drive to the restaurant and back.


Oh sure, this Bidenflation will hurt everybody except food delivery drivers. 
🤦‍♂️🤦‍♀️

Lets Go Brandon!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Oh sure, this Bidenflation will hurt everybody except food delivery drivers.
> 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♀️
> 
> Lets Go Brandon!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Maybe people will decide it's cheaper to order delivery than drive to the restaurant and back.


Unless the platforms pay more or customers tip more it won’t be worth the extra costs for drivers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Less tips, worse orders, less pay and lower net profit.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good point, since I live in the land of terds, who drive German cars and ford f-150s. : )


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Only way customers can save on gas through ordering delivery is stiffing the delivery driver. Good-bye to even $5 tips. And with what the generators charge, $1 is more probable.

The only way we _might_ benefit - and I mean “might” - is that recreational delivery drivers will start going off the app as they’re not making money. Why I said “might” - could have the opposite effect and more drivers might sign up to help pay for gas. They’ll mostly be driving evenings after work.

Not looking good, People.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Only way customers can save on gas through ordering delivery is stiffing the delivery driver. Good-bye to even $5 tips. And with what the generators charge, $1 is more probable.
> 
> The only way we _might_ benefit - and I mean “might” - is that recreational delivery drivers will start going off the app as they’re not making money. Why I said “might” - could have the opposite effect and more drivers might sign up to help pay for gas. They’ll mostly be driving evenings after work.
> 
> Not looking good, People.


You are Dreaming.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

First, if you don’t have a backup plan, you are digging your own grave. I don’t mean to come across as harsh, but the world is changing and we have to adapt to prosper.

For me personally, I can trade stocks as a backup and am comfortable doing so even when the market crashes.

Also, trying to figure out what will happen because of higher gas prices can be difficult. If,say, 50% of DD/UE drivers quit in the next 3-6 months because of higher gas prices, the companies would have to do something to adapt and that could involve bonuses to those who remain. Not that the drivers would get rich. But it could be substantially better (for a short while) than now.

If UE/DD keep losing money, they can always try again and again to lure new outside investors with money to burn. In my almost 20 years working for a brokerage firm I realized there are plenty of wealthy people who will fall for a decent sales pitch.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The only really good thing about food delivery is. From a good place . Is no cocky undestaffed restaurant. With not enought workers. Who u tip good and service sucks. Last sunday. My restaurant ran out of dinner plates. Are you joking I asked...90% are overworked. And short handed


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Doowop said:


> You are Dreaming.


Which part? None of what I said was in any way dreamy.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Maybe people will decide it's cheaper to order delivery than drive to the restaurant and back.


Driving 3 miles to pick up your food and back will cost most people like 50 cents to $1 in gas. Look at the take out lines at ChikFilA people are driving and burning gas waiting for 30 minutes for their food.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No good comes out of higher gas prices for anyone. If you have ever used the apps as a _customer _you would know that customers can end up paying substantially more for their order than if they just ordered it directly and went and picked it up for themselves. They would _save _money driving themselves despite higher gas prices.

People who voluntarily spend substantially more for their food are doing it either for convenience or because they can't go pick it up for some reason. (no car, baby at home, etc.etc..).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Why don't people prepare their own food?
I mean, they're not WORKING eighteen hours a day.
If restaurants went out of business ... would they starve?

I hear tell there's a McDonalds in town that is offering $21 an hour for workers.
They must need to charge $15 for a Big Mac.

And, Biden's economy hasn't even hardly gotten _started_ yet. 
Fasten your seatbelts fellow citizens; we're going off road.


.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> the companies would have to do something to adapt and that could involve bonuses to those who remain.


Yeah, sure. Fat chance.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Why don't people prepare their own food?
> I mean, they're not WORKING eighteen hours a day.
> If restaurants went out of business ... would they starve?
> 
> ...


Stupid people do think that if you pay workers more you have to charge $15 for a Big Mac, the thing is you don't only make 2 Big Macs an hour, and many places have gone to $15 or higher and Big Macs do not cost $15 there.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Why don't people prepare their own food?
> I mean, they're not WORKING eighteen hours a day.


You're right, WE (ride share drivers) are the only ones working 18h a day.


----------

